

Nasa: Why the World didn't end on 12/21/12  - 001sky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY_Gc1bF8ds&feature=player_embedded

======
itslogic
Easier explanation, yesterday was 12/12/12 != 12/21/12

